# So much about me



## Sonia Nieder (Feb 21, 2020)

Hello, 

my name is Sonia Nieder, I come from the EU, more precisely from the former Czechoslovakia. For some time I live in Mexico more precisely on the island of Cozumel, I am single, childless, I am 39 years old. I work in the social field, my field are social projects of assisted living for seniors. 
I graduated from the High School of Arts in Bratislava, later I studied Social Work at the University of Vienna.
In Mexico, I focus on Assisted Living. So much about me ...


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

:welcome:


Sonia Nieder said:


> Hello,
> 
> my name is Sonia Nieder, I come from the EU, more precisely from the former Czechoslovakia. For some time I live in Mexico more precisely on the island of Cozumel, I am single, childless, I am 39 years old. I work in the social field, my field are social projects of assisted living for seniors.
> I graduated from the High School of Arts in Bratislava, later I studied Social Work at the University of Vienna.
> In Mexico, I focus on Assisted Living. So much about me ...


:welcome:


----------

